# Bean planting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it time to plant Soybeans....used to be the recommendation was to wait until April 25 or the 1st of May here....new research says otherwise. Also, check out the Soybean planting progress map.

Regards, Mike

Is It Time to Plant Soybeans?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Started planting on March 23. This was at least 3 weeks earlier than I have ever planted. I have been constantly planting since then when the weather allowed. So far so good. Got lucky with the weather and the light frost that we have had. By the way, the March planting was done just to satisfy my chomping at the bit.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

...it snowed here last week...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

With a low of 30 tonight (again) and only a high of 45 for Saturday, not in a big hurry yet.


----------

